# ATItool 0.24 Doesnt run well when using a limited account



## Yellow (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi,

I recently went from 0.22 to 0.24 and found out that it doesnt run anymore when I use a limited account. It pops up a messagebox saying I should run it as an administrator.

If this is intended behaviour: can anyone tell me if ATItool can run as a service (read: admin) while I log in as a limited account.

Alternatively it would be great if all features (or at least the clocking features) would function when run with limited rights


----------

